# Well I figure I should go ahead and so this.



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Name: Jack
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Species: Wolf
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 145

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black body fur, dark gray footpaws, frontpaws, and face. Light gray underneath his chin.
- Markings: None.
- Eye color: Deep Blue
- Other features: N/A
Behavior and Personality: Jack is pretty much a metal head with punker tendencies as well. Likes anything with a fast bass petal and heavy guitar riffs. Uses a rough personality to keep people he doesn't know away, but is really thoughtful and insightful on the inside. Also a comedian on the inside.

Skills: Sneaking around, getting into trouble.
Weaknesses: Random sneezing, coffee addiction, enjoys candy far too much, and keeps far too many things in his pockets.

Likes:  Heavy metal, punk music, gray hoodies, cargo pants, moshing, and sneaking around getting into trouble.
Dislikes: Rap music, and stupid people.

History: Parents killed in a case of mistaken identity, and left on his own from age 13. He didn't want to go stay in an adoption agency so he spent the rest of his life living on the street avoiding being caught by the police.
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Always has a hoodie on, his favorite one is a plain gray one. He pretty much always has his hood up over his head. he wears cargo pants with multiple pockets and utilizes all of them. 
Picture: Sadly I don't have one 

Goal: Be in a band.
Profession: Does not have one.
Personal quote: "Why don't you go stand by that tree and I'll just walk away?"
Theme song: Abandoned by Ensiferum
Birthdate: May 12
Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Spicy Chicken Sandwich
Favorite drink: Full throttle.
Favorite location: At a concert of some sort.
Favorite weather: 85 degree days with no humidity, and a slight breeze.
Favorite color: Gray

Least liked food: Tofu
Least liked drink: water
Least liked location: the adoption agency.
Least liked weather: Below 30 and snowing.

Favorite person: his only friend, Matt.
Least liked person: The police.
Friends: Matt
Relations: Met him on the streets. Matt was left by his parents due to their lack of money. Matt and Jack keep each other safe, and sane.
Enemies: The police
Significant other: None
Orientation: Straight.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Yeah where it says "so" in the title, it was meant to be "do". It was 3:30 in the morning when I wrote it. Given it's 4:00 in the morning now. At least I saw it -.-


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Nice, good job.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Nice, good job.



Why thank you


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

"Orientation: Lesbian"?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> "Orientation: Lesbian"?


Oh I get it


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

I am not entirely sure how that exactly happened  I should probably fix that to just straight... That was quite the fail. But hey like I said it was around 3: 30 in the morning. I probably typed it without even realizing it somehow. I'm weird like that XD


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> I am not entirely sure how that exactly happened  I should probably fix that to just straight... That was quite the fail. But hey like I said it was around 3: 30 in the morning. I probably typed it without even realizing it somehow. I'm weird like that XD


It somehow still makes sense in a way though, if your 'sona's a male
but that's just me


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Alright I took care of it. Now it should be accurate, unless I missed yet another epic detail XD


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Weaknesses: Random sneezing


 OH SHIT, MAN! THAT STUFF CAN KILL YOU!

Otherwise, good job.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> OH SHIT, MAN! THAT STUFF CAN KILL YOU!
> 
> Otherwise, good job.



Lol the spaz part of me wanted to add something to my fursona that is somewhat similar to how I am. He pretty much acts like the polar opposite of me, and the sneezing is my way of throwing in something random XD


----------

